# they're all out of goggles!!!! (Smith I/O)



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, not everyone. Just Smith. And most of the I/O's (NOT the I/OS). My friend has an extra pro deal he's throwing my way and I haven't had a decent pair of gogs in a LONG time. 

I REALLY want the I/O but apparently Smith is pretty much completely out of them. They do have a few left, but in frames that I'm not that interested in. I know, beggers can't be choosers but if I'm going to drop some $ on a good pair of goggles I want them to be the ones I really want.

Question is, can anyone recommend another pair of Smiths (or another brand entirely) that are similar to the I/Os? I'm a big fan of the interchangeable lens system. The plan was to get an "all around" lens and another one for the bright days. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Electric eg2, zeal photo chromatic


----------



## menacekop (Dec 20, 2011)

Argo said:


> Electric eg2, zeal photo chromatic


Yes, the EG2s are the best goggles I have ever used.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

oakley airbrakes?

they are quite expensive though

not sure why you can't get some I/O's though heres a website

Smith I/O Interchangeable Optics Spherical Series Goggles from Backcountry.com


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you're getting a deal on the Smith I/O then I would do that. Yes, on-piste fashion is all the rage with the youngsters these days, but do you want goggles that fit and work well or goggles that will make your heart swoon and your chest puff up when you look in a mirror?

Smith might be out, but the pro shops are chock *full* of I/O frames. What is harder to come by are the specialized lenses like the Red Sol-X's, etc...

The Oakley air brakes are massive. Not quite EG2 big, but pretty close. Everyone seems to have come out with their own version of the Smith I/O lately. You should have no problems finding something that *looks* similar (even if it doesn't fit or function as well)


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

OP, have you tried on the I/O? Only reason being that I was all set that I was going to purchase a pair for myself as well, however they just didn't feel real comfortable for me. I tried on the other goggles mentioned here as well as some anons and the anons and airbrake seemed to feel the most comfortable for me. 

I ended up getting some airbrakes off of ebay for far less than msrp.

Basically, just try some different pairs on to make sure they are comfortable since you will have these things stuck to your face for hours on end!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

For me the I/Os killed the Airbrakes in comfort and felt better made in general, so I bought em..... And they are awesome....Sorry to rub it in, but yeah... they are pretty sweet.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> For me the I/Os killed the Airbrakes in comfort and felt better made in general, so I bought em..... And they are awesome....Sorry to rub it in, but yeah... they are pretty sweet.


:thumbsup: I just bought some I/Os and they are truly the shit.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Smith re-ups in a month or so. Supply chains and all that. You might get "2013" stuff. I saw that last year.

If you have a pro deal, just wait and remember to buy lenses at the same time.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the smith prodeal how i got my i/o and i/os.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

You can get the I/O on Amazon. I think I paid $124. Came with two lenses. The same thing was $165 at REI. They're pretty sweet goggles.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really wanted the I/Os until I tried the VZ Fishbowls.

If you really want the I/Os, just be patient and wait.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i own the oakley air brakes and the electric eg2.5's and i love them both i prefer the electrics, but the airbrakes are seriously easy to change lenses i love them i just like the look of the electrics better.


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a pair of Polarized IO off of Amazon a few weeks back for $165. Not exactly cheap but they were still $60 off MSRP.

Now I'm just having a bitch of a time finding some Clear lenses for some night riding. Everyone seems to be out.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Love my IO's, have the red sol x lens and the rose for low light.


----------

